# La Perla Living householders associations?



## maxr (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd greatly appreciate it anyone can provide contact details for residents' associations in any of the La Perla Living developments near Marbella. I believe these are:

* Monte Mayor Golf & Country Club
* La Heredia de Monte Mayor
* La Perla de La Heredia
* La Perla de La Bahia
* Las Colinas de La Heredia
* La Reserva del Madronal
* El Castillo de La Heredia

I'm a homeowner (and residents' association member) in a La Perla owned development in the Caribbean, interested to contact homeowners in other La Perla developments to help each other out with any info or news we may have on the financial condition of the La Perla empire.

Max


----------

